# MAKEOPTS in Gast Maschine

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich lese:

```
Wenn Sie einen Prozessor mit 2 Kernen haben, sollten Sie unbedingt MAKEOPTS="-j3" ergänzen, damit beim Kompilieren beide Prozessoren genutzt werden. Allgemeiner gesagt, die Zahl sollte immer um 1 höher als die Anzahl der Prozessoren sein. 
```

Da ich Gentoo in VirtualBox laufen habe, mein Host 2 Processor-Kerne hat, weiß ich nicht, was ich bei MAKEOPTS  angeben soll.

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß in der Gast-Maschine nur ein Processor-Kern zur Anwendung kommt.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das kannst du ganz einfach feststellen:

cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l

in der Gastmaschine ausführen. Die Zahl die da raus kommt +1 rechnen und in die Makeopts schreiben.

Du kannst in VirtualBox unter VM Ändern -> System -> Processor einstellen wie viele Kerne er vom Host nutzen soll.

Sebastian

----------

